# استفسار عن Quality Assurance !!!



## mazen_99 (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

كنت اريد ان استفسر عن Quality Assurance or Quality coordination بمعنى ايه ((مسئولياته داخل الشركة )) و ما هو مستقبلها المهنى ؟؟؟


و شكرااا


----------



## صناعي1 (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي مازن

بامكانك الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44142

و هو يحتوي على اوصاف وظيفية لعديد من المسميات منها المتعلقة بتوكيد و ضبط الجودة. 

و اما دور توكيد الجودة فهو مهم في كثير من المؤسسات الصناعية او حتى الخدمية و تزداد اهميته في المؤسسات التي تتبنى تطبيق مواصفات الايزو كون توكيد الجودة تقوم على تنفيذ و ادامة انظمة الجودة.


----------



## mazen_99 (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخى صناعى 1 على التوضيح ..
و جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------

